# Thanks for having me



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi everyone

My name is Jamie and I am a self confessed Treky, I love anything with the word star in it, ironically, I not a big fan of Dr who, I will have to change my user name, what about Spock? :lol: 
Don't really know what caused my dp/dr, Er, it could have been that joint I smoked, and I am not really sure if its dp/dr that I have, anyway I look forward to meeting you all.

Jamie 8)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

HI


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Well there we go, we have got the introductions out of the way :lol:

How are you going, I read your post in, how does dp/dr make you feel and noticed you have one of the symptoms I experience.
You said you feel as if you see yourself from the side, I know what you mean, that freaked me out when that happened to me, I thought I had totally lost it.
It has only happened once, but sometimes when I am leaning against something, all of a sudden, it feels like its moving.
And occasionally I see what looks like fog, inside!

Jamie 8)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

HI Jamie!







[ok, i need to stop it!







]

Yeah, seeing yourself from the side- that's scary! it happenes to me sometimes when i'm really stressful. did it heppened to you when you were under a lot of stress?

and the fog...Arrrr... that's bad!

Now i'm taking pills for about 2 weeks or so and i think it helps a little bit. in the last two days i felt more[not completly, but you know...] connected and grounded without fog and seeing myself from the outside and stuff... it was quite real. but i know it will come back so that sadnass me a bit...

That's all for now! i will be very happy to hear more about you! it's seems like only both of us are here


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

How are ya Hadas

The seeing your self from the side thing happened during a panic attack.
Like I said, fortunately I have only experienced it the one time.
Although I still have panic attacks, and a lot of anxiety.
It seems you suffer a lot of anxiety as well, how do you deal with that, you mentioned in one of your other posts that you cut yourself.
Do you do that to show yourself that you are alive and bleed or are you relieving the anxiety.
Anyway I am glad to hear you are feeling better

Talk to you soon
Jamie 8)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Jamie,

well, i have a lot of reasons of why i cut myself. sometimes i just hate myself too much and want to punish myself [and it can be also after having Dr/Dp that i hate myself]. sometimes i can't feel anything and cutting myself and also the blood makes me feel alive again. sometimes i feel to anxies from everything and don't know how to deal with it. sometimes i feel angry, there is so much rage inside of me about everyone and aobut nyself so instead of leting it all out on everyone i just cut myself. Sometimes i want to express physcaly my pain.... so you see, it have a lot of reasons. and i think it keeps me alive somehow...

I'll love hearing more about you.


----------

